# Dolphin +  Windows 10 = ???



## Nick3252 (Aug 4, 2015)

So. Got windows 10, installed dolphin, and I tried Wii System Menu, and I got System Menu Corrupted. Okay. Cleaned space. Now I get this. The boot screen, Then black screen. Then a loop..


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 4, 2015)

How is it related to Windows 10? 

You may have overlooked something in your system menu files.


----------



## Nick3252 (Aug 4, 2015)

Windows 7 never had this problem.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Sometimes it also is System iles corrupted or something like that


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 4, 2015)

Can you at least run a game or something properly? If yes, then it has to be your system menu being installed wrong.


----------



## Nick3252 (Aug 4, 2015)

WAD's work, Wii ISO's dont. I've installed 3 versions o dolphin.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 4, 2015)

Nick3252 said:


> WAD's work, Wii ISO's dont. I've installed 3 versions o dolphin.


Hmmm, let me try, I will tell you if anything works.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 4, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Hmmm, let me try, I will tell you if anything works.


Tested and seems to work. Wii and GC games.
And yes, I know the framerate is bad, my laptop is way too outdated


----------



## loco365 (Aug 4, 2015)

I was able to run Dolphin perfectly, all my settings and whatnot still work as well. I don't see what the problem is besides missing a few configurations. I tested MKDD, MKWii, MadWorld, and Wind Waker, and all of them work, both with my Wii remotes and my Wii U Gamecube adapter.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 4, 2015)

Team Fail said:


> I was able to run Dolphin perfectly, all my settings and whatnot still work as well. I don't see what the problem is besides missing a few configurations. I tested MKDD, MKWii, MadWorld, and Wind Waker, and all of them work, both with my Wii remotes and my Wii U Gamecube adapter.


Sooo, it is his System menu being installed wrong xD

I was right.


----------



## Nick3252 (Aug 5, 2015)

Any tips so I can install it correctly? I installed WAD. Got from NUSD.


----------



## Nick3252 (Aug 5, 2015)

WELL. I launched directly by WAD. It worked.


----------



## tommzyd3 (Sep 29, 2015)

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=9BA5B4F9874C6A8B!13206  download this moded version of NUS downloader > > create Script for USA UPDATE then use the script !! it downloades the whole wii update..... *check pack wad....then import the download directory into dolphin / PATHS and install every single MIOS and all the files...Wii menu WAD is just that a Wii menu..you need the system also......  and then the wii iso and WBFS will load from wii menu > disc changer works...... some games it goes out of the game into wii menu and loads up the game some games it doesn't....and you can set any game as DEFAULT disc....or import wad-s into wii menu by installing them into system...


----------



## link6155 (Sep 29, 2015)

For me, using Direct3D rendering crashes on Windows 10, OpenGL works just fine. Either it's a driver issue or an issue with dolphin, I'm leaning towards an issue with dolphin since it worked just fine for me prior to upgrading. Several others have this issue and the Dolphin team hasn't even talked about this..

I'm not getting the same issue you have, the system menu for me is showing up.


----------



## tommzyd3 (Sep 29, 2015)

link6155 said:


> For me, using Direct3D rendering crashes on Windows 10, OpenGL works just fine. Either it's a driver issue or an issue with dolphin, I'm leaning towards an issue with dolphin since it worked just fine for me prior to upgrading. Several others have this issue and the Dolphin team hasn't even talked about this..
> 
> I'm not getting the same issue you have, the system menu for me is showing up.


it should work fine on D3d if you have drivers installed on win 10....no problems for me..i only use d3d..its faster... d3d ..virtual mem enabled....textures to 720p or 1080p in new dolphin...and you are good to go.....
I also test out dolphin emulator on mac os..... have it there working as well perfectly....
you can install wii menu wad into wii system and you have it at all times accessible then by clicking on the tools.... in Dolphin emulator..but you need to have all the Wii system update files imported into NAND for it to work...as I mentioned earlier... you do that by importing them...after you downloaded the USA script or some other but usa is best....with nus downloader..... *generate script ...run script..... Pack as Wad Ticked x  // and you are good...


----------



## Kawaii (Sep 29, 2015)

off topic question
does anyone have working config for zelda skyward sword?
Ive been using this tutorial:


Im currently using dolphin 3.0 (motionplus)
the problem with my current config is I cant pass the 'confirm name' menu because the cursor was not able to touch the confirm button. it does receive my controller input. it just that it will not reach that corner area of the screen.


----------



## tommzyd3 (Sep 29, 2015)

Kawaii said:


> off topic question
> does anyone have working config for zelda skyward sword?
> Ive been using this tutorial:
> 
> ...



you need to use version dolphin at least 3.5 348 or 4.0 4095 or more because since ver 3.5 it has WBFS format suppot WBFS game is 400 mb iso game is 4.2 GB ..you can convert all the games into wbfs using wbfs manager 3.5  I mean wii backup manager

https://code.google.com/p/homebrews-wii/downloads/detail?name=WiiBackupManager0.3.5-beta1.7z


as far as the Motion gamepad ..use Newer version for more compatibility and you can ADJUST the CONTROLER - C stick and Control Stick DEAD ZONE ....change those number to more and you will have bigger ranger...happens at  some games.....they need bigger ranger...
configure > NUN CHUCK or I don't know what you use > classical controller >
anyway Change next to Controler stick setting you must CONFIGURE > THE DEAD ZONE and radius...



here is a helpfulll video with config file you did not mention what kind of controller you use...


----------



## Kawaii (Sep 29, 2015)

tommzyd3 said:


> you need to use version dolphin at least 3.5 348 or 4.0 4095 or more because since ver 3.5 it has WBFS format suppot WBFS game is 400 mb iso game is 4.2 GB ..you can convert all the games into wbfs using wbfs manager 3.5  I mean wii backup manager
> 
> https://code.google.com/p/homebrews-wii/downloads/detail?name=WiiBackupManager0.3.5-beta1.7z
> 
> ...




Thanks. it works now with that emulator attach on the tutorial. The emulator is using 3.0 though. But its loading my 4.2gb skyward iso.
Since its loading fine, should i still use 3.5 or 4.0 for that WBFS?

And from my reading, 4.0 does not support motion plus. hence will not work on skyward


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Sep 29, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Tested and seems to work. Wii and GC games.
> And yes, I know the framerate is bad, my laptop is way too outdated
> 
> View attachment 22559
> ...


What FPS does ur laptop run dolphin while actually playing? Not like a menu or cut scene? 

This is the first GCN game I've played thay has lagged slower than 50%. Every game i played gets 90 - 100 and wii games usually get 85 - 90


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 29, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> What FPS does ur laptop run dolphin while actually playing? Not like a menu or cut scene?
> 
> This is the first GCN game I've played thay has lagged slower than 50%. Every game i played gets 90 - 100 and wii games usually get 85 - 90


Worse.

Like I said, my laptop is crap.

It's not gaming oriented at all, and I just don't care.

I have 2 Wiis and 2 Gamecubes, doing their job just fine.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Sep 29, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Worse.
> 
> Like I said, my laptop is crap.
> 
> ...


Are ur wiis white, black, blue or red


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 29, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Are ur wiis white, black, blue or red


One is white, supports gamecube games and bootmii as boot2, the other one is a white 8gb WiiU lol


----------



## tommzyd3 (Sep 29, 2015)

QUOTE="Kawaii, post: 5697534, member: 365235"]Thanks. it works now with that emulator attach on the tutorial. The emulator is using 3.0 though. But its loading my 4.2gb skyward iso.
Since its loading fine, should i still use 3.5 or 4.0 for that WBFS?

And from my reading, 4.0 does not support motion plus. hence will not work on skyward[/QUOTE]
usal DVD size is around 4 .4.2 Giga BYtes > dolphin version latest is 5.0. the current best version of dolphin emu is 4.0 from around ver 4095 to 7200 or so......it has to be 64 bit..to make it faster..you picked up silly game...download some other game if it doesn't work...I gave up on many games...for them being boring or just not working as they should.....check out some wii gameplay on youtube find what you like....... WBFS format is Compacted ISO format *it takes away # blank space# in the package so a game that is actually only for instance TMNT 2013 only 650 mb the iso is around 4.1 GB....etc. you can convert from iso to wbfs with tools....since ver 3.5 dolphin WBFS support is included...  Quote >
*WBFS*, or *Wii Backup File System*, is a file system developed by Wii homebrew coders kwiirk and Waninkoko. It uses Waninkoko's cIOS and works by creating a WBFS partition on a SD or USB device. A Wii homebrew application may then be run to dump a Wii game to the partition. The titles may then be launched using a Wii USB loader, which uses cIOS and USB 2.0 to load games from an external device.

Although there is no way to natively load a WBFS partition in a PC environment, they can be run in a Wii emulator, such as Dolphin. There are also several applications, such as WBFS managers (Mac OS X, Linux and Windows), that allow the transfer of ISO image files to a WBFS formatted drive. The main advantage of this is the reduction in file size the WBFS format allows, as Wii discs are filled with padding data that must be present in the ISO but that the WBFS file system can strip away. This can allow some smaller games to go from a 4.7 GB (4.37 GiB) ISO file to less than a hundred megabytes as any unused space on the disk will be filled by this padding data. so if you have many games that saves a lot of space....

you can also try out PCSX2..for ps2 games or latest xenia xbox 360 emulator we are working on/NO PROpaganda....it the real deal....but currently still very slow......like PPSSPP psp emulator was like 3 ago....
  here you can download the wii menu if you don't know how to use nus downloader.......and import into wii directory....
older versions of dolphin has much worse graphic intergration specialy with newer cards.and systems....that why we use new version to get best performance....sound working.etc..controls working... wii flow for me only worked and Homebrew chanell on ver 3.5 348 it was the most optimal but some new games don't work on 3.5 or 3.0 for that matter witch only run-s iso games.......many games are downloadedble in WBFS or that other format that can be converted to iso then to wbfs..... so you really need new version to get things working as they should.... plus when u download a game u not downloading 4.5 gb but 500 mb


----------



## Kawaii (Sep 29, 2015)

tommzyd3 said:


> Kawaii said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. it works now with that emulator attach on the tutorial. The emulator is using 3.0 though. But its loading my 4.2gb skyward iso.
> ...




Thank you! That's very informative. I have a few more questions though.
1) Is there any workaround to emulate motion plus on 4.0? (why do they even remove that feature, it was working on 3.0)
2) Do you recommend getting generic nunchuck+wiimote on ebay? and if im planning on buying wiimote, is the sensor bar a compulsory component to purchase? (never used a wii before)

+1 for Xenia project =D its awesome and good luck!


----------



## loco365 (Sep 29, 2015)

Kawaii said:


> Thank you! That's very informative. I have a few more questions though.
> 1) Is there any workaround to emulate motion plus on 4.0? (why do they even remove that feature, it was working on 3.0)
> 2) Do you recommend getting generic nunchuck+wiimote on ebay? and if im planning on buying wiimote, is the sensor bar a compulsory component to purchase? (never used a wii before)
> 
> +1 for Xenia project =D its awesome and good luck!


1: I don't think there is, although if you have a compatible Wii controller and a MotionPlus addon, it will work properly.
2: Get official Nintendo ones, they're guaranteed to work. As for a sensor bar, get a battery-powered one. The cord is purely for power, as the wii controller uses the sensor bar to detect which way is forward. Some games (SMG series) require them, so it's recommended you get one.


----------



## Kawaii (Sep 29, 2015)

Team Fail said:


> 1: I don't think there is, although if you have a compatible Wii controller and a MotionPlus addon, it will work properly.
> 2: Get official Nintendo ones, they're guaranteed to work. As for a sensor bar, get a battery-powered one. The cord is purely for power, as the wii controller uses the sensor bar to detect which way is forward. Some games (SMG series) require them, so it's recommended you get one.



For wireless sensor bar. WIll this do the job? http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Wireles...Replacement-/231492476455?hash=item35e606de27
I assume it will be connected via bluetooth?


----------



## videogamefanatic (Sep 29, 2015)

Kawaii said:


> For wireless sensor bar. WIll this do the job? http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Wireles...Replacement-/231492476455?hash=item35e606de27
> I assume it will be connected via bluetooth?


The Sensor Bar isn't actually a sensor. It's just 2 sets of IR LEDs which the Wiimote can see with its IR camera (under the black thing on the top of the Wiimote). The sensor bar doesn't transmit or receive any data, so you could just put two candles where the LEDs would be and it would work.

The Wiimote does connect through bluetooth. It generally works pretty well with both Microsoft and Toshiba bluetooth stacks, though the Toshiba one is better (you have to pay for it if you use it with any non-toshiba bluetooth adapters).

If you want an actually good Wii sensor bar for you PC, grab a DolphinBar (http://www.amazon.com/Mayflash-W010...TF8&qid=1443558538&sr=8-1&keywords=dolphinbar) and grab a nightly or the newest release candidate of Dolphin (https://dolphin-emu.org/download/). The sensor bar has a bluetooth adapter built in specifically for the WiiMote, and Dolphin supports it natively without any need for any specific buetooth stack.


----------



## Kawaii (Sep 29, 2015)

Would it be sufficient to have genuine wii remote + fake nunchucks + fake motion plus.
assuming all the data is sent through the wii remote?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 30, 2015)

Maybe its your ISO that is having issues? You said that WADs work. I doubt its windows 10 since I along with other users in this thread have it working on win10


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 30, 2015)

I noticed that when I installed Bass DLC for Megaman 10 on DOLPHIN emulator and I dont see the title screen with Bass appear before Megaman and Protoman. What s the problem ? @[email protected]

In Wii Console, I was able to.


----------



## Nick3252 (Oct 7, 2015)

I fixed this about 4 months ago. Please don't reply.


----------

